# Problema con calefactor



## Moti (Dic 13, 2015)

Hola 
Tengo un calefactor de baño simple, de 2 potencias, 1000 y 2000w, el cual estaba lleno de pelusa y decidí desmontar para limpiar. 
Cogi una brocha y limpie las aspas del motor y la suciedad entre las resistencias y al montarlo, en la posición de 2000w , no para de saltar el termostato bimetalico que hay en la resistencia. 
Lo hice con mucho cuidado y he mirado todo bien y no encuentro q*ue* nada este mal. Antes funcionaba perfecto en una casa mucho más fría y ahora me lo he traído a otra casa más cálida para reparar y aquí es donde tiene ese problema. 
He pensado que podría ser por la temperatura de la vivienda, no se...
T*am*b*ién* observó que una zona de la resistencia se pone muy roja y he mirado bien que el alambre de la resistencia no esté tocándose entre si y esta todo correcto. He llegado hasta meter un destornillador fino entre las laminas del termostato para abrirlas un poco pero seguía igual. Por cierto cuando salta, a los 30 segundos vuelve otra vez a enganchar y así hasta q*ue* salta de nuevo vamos, q*ue* lo hace sin parar. Así q*ue* no se ni que hacerle ya...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2015)

¿ Revisaste que el ventilador gire con suficiente velocidad. ?


----------



## DownBabylon (Dic 13, 2015)

asi debe funcionar no es asi ? puedes hacer un regulador para que no haga sonidos , una especie de dimmer, puedes buscar en el foro


----------



## Moti (Dic 13, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Revisaste que el ventilador gire con suficiente velocidad. ?


 
El ventilador va con fuerza, pero porque ha funcionado bien en la otra casa y tras limpiarle la pelusa ahora salta sin parar?




DownBabylon dijo:


> asi debe funcionar no es asi ? puedes hacer un regulador para que no haga sonidos , una especie de dimmer, puedes buscar en el foro


 
Funcionar así, no, puesto q*ue* no para de saltar, dando calor y frío continuamente. Lo del dimmer, ni idea, se todas formas no quiero meterme el lios. Tengo otro calefactor y lo curioso es q*ue* le pasa lo mismo en la posición de 2000w.


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 13, 2015)

Podría ser un problema de ubicación...

Si está situado muy cerca de la pared, en lugar de tomar aire fresco, recicla el que sopla, y entonces se recalienta.

Lo mismo pasa, si está en un lugar muy elevado, ya que el aire caliente sube, y si no tiene donde subir....

Pero como dijo Fogonazo, apostaría, a que no sopla con igual fuerza que con la que comenzó a usarse.


----------



## Moti (Dic 13, 2015)

yosimiro dijo:


> Podría ser un problema de ubicación...
> 
> Si está situado muy cerca de la pared, en lugar de tomar aire fresco, recicla el que sopla, y entonces se recalienta.
> 
> ...


 
Pues no se da ninguna de las situaciones q*ue* dices, y de soplar ya digo que justo el otro día funcionaba bien y ha sido traerla para limpiarla y ya va mal, no creo q*ue* en 2 días se haya roto. La resistencia no tendría q*ue* ponerse roja no?? Se puede ajustar el termostato bimetalico de la resistencia para q*ue* no salte??


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 13, 2015)

Otro defecto que suele surgir, es un falso contacto, en la conexión del bimetálico.
Se nota, porque suele verse, ligeramente marrón.

Aunque debo destacar, que en la pregunta....

Te has respondido.
*"Antes funcionaba perfecto en una casa mucho más fría y ahora me lo he traído a otra casa más cálida para reparar y aquí es donde tiene ese problema."*

Si la casa es más cálida, no necesitas usar el calefactor al máximo.

Esa es la razón por la *"falla"*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 13, 2015)

Moti dijo:


> Hola
> Tengo un calefactor de baño simple, de 2 potencias, 1000 y 2000w, el cual estaba lleno de pelusa y decidí desmontar para limpiar.
> Cogi una brocha y limpie las aspas del motor y la suciedad entre las resistencias y al montarlo, en la posición de 2000w , no para de saltar el termostato bimetalico que hay en la resistencia.
> Lo hice con mucho cuidado y he mirado todo bien y no encuentro q*ue* nada este mal. Antes funcionaba perfecto en una casa mucho más fría y ahora me lo he traído a otra casa más cálida para reparar y aquí es donde tiene ese problema.
> ...


"Time que estas gañando No si canbia" 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Moti (Dic 21, 2015)

Ya esta arreglado. El problema es que las pruebas las hacia con el abierto, es decir sin tapa y la resistencia se ponía roja y saltaba el termostato. Al poner la tapa el motor canaliza mejor el aire y ya iba bien. Nunca pensé q*ue* podría ser eso. Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------

